# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  استفسار طلب اعترض على حكم

## ابوندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


لاأدري اين المكان المناسب لمثل هذا السؤال ..

ولكن أرجو أن اجد الإجابة والفائدة المطلوبة ..

**أريد أن أعترض على حكم صادر من المحكمة الادرية ديوان المظلم
ولذلك أريد( صيغة ) الاعتراض على الحكم ..
والحكم هو سجن سنة وغرامة 1000ريال

أرجو لمن يستطيع الإفادة الرد سريعا لضيق الوقت ...وان يثريني بمعلوماته ومساعدته .. وشكرا

----------

